# A1 steak sauce



## inchrisin

I've got a couple extra bottles of A1 steak sauce around after the holidays.  I'm actually a purist when it comes to steak.  I'll use a little salt and pepper and it's done.  I'm trying to get creative in how to use up this extra steak sauce.  It tastes really good.  I'm wondering if there's a good way to make a marinade or sauce for chicken, or pork, or anything else that comes to mind.


----------



## jennyema

It's just a sauce.  You can use it for anything you want!


----------



## kadesma

jennyema said:


> It's just a sauce. You can use it for anything you want!


 +1
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like to mix it into a meatloaf and it's the bomb on baked, skinless chicken.


----------



## forty_caliber

Mix it into hambuger patties.  Really good.

.40


----------



## pacanis

jennyema said:


> It's just a sauce. You can use it for anything you want!


 
Pretty much sums it up. I've heard you can even use it on steak, though I never have.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Gasp, it's true.  I admit it.  I occasionally use A1 Steak Sauce on a good steak.  Now, I don't drown it in the stuff.  But its peppery flavor, when used sparingly, can intensify that great beef flavor.  But then again, so can a good compound butter, or salt & pepper.

Though I love the flavor of a great steak all by itself, I also love the flavor imparted by fat melting from the steak, to drip down onto hot charcoal to create that wonderful smoke that gives a great steak that wonderful grilled flavor.  The same is true of A1, for me.  Just use it sparingly.  You can quickly overwhelm that great beef flavor.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M.

Mom used to put it in meatloaf and I loved her meatloaf.  I never could get my Ex to add A-1.  When I learned to cook, I never followed up with A-1 in meatloaf - not sure why.


----------



## salt and pepper

It's good as a final BBQ  "mop" for burgers and steaks too. It adds a nice finish. I make BBQ sauces and have added it enhance flavor. After all, most American restaurants serve it on the table, right next to the salt and pepper! I do believe, its too Strong to use as a marinade by it self.


----------



## Zagut

As stated above. A little goes a long way. I don't put it on the steak but next to it.

And it goes nicely on a baked potato.


----------



## chopper

forty_caliber said:


> Mix it into hambuger patties.  Really good.
> 
> .40



+1. I love it this way!


----------



## Skittle68

forty_caliber said:


> Mix it into hambuger patties.  Really good.
> 
> .40



Mmmmm that does sound good!! Rubbing some on the outside of a steak (or chops) before cooking is pretty good too. I have an A1 brand marinade that is really good, but I couldn't tell you what is in it besides A1, and it obviously has dried mustard seeds in it.


----------



## CraigC

Are you talking about the original? They now have several kinds, thick and hearty, bold and spicy and I believe a Tabasco one. When we have stone crab claws, the original is an ingredient in the mustard sauce for dipping the crab.


----------



## Ekim

I thought they'd stopped making the "bold & spicy".  I have to remember to look for that.

Although I really like the organic steak sauce Whole Foods sells.  No HFCS in that one.


----------



## taxlady

I haven't used A1 sauce in a long time. Does it have HFCS (glucose-fructose is what it's called in Canada) in it nowadays? One of the things I used to like about it was that all the ingredients were real food.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

taxlady said:


> I haven't used A1 sauce in a long time. Does it have HFCS (glucose-fructose is what it's called in Canada) in it nowadays? One of the things I used to like about it was that all the ingredients were real food.



You would have to read the label.  U.S. A1 and Canadian A1 are two different recipes.  I live on the Canada border and have had both versions.  I prefer the flavor of the U.S. version.


The U.S. version includes (from the bottle) tomato puree, vinager, corn syrup, salt. raisin paste,crushed orange puree, spice (I would think black pepper, maybe a touch of allspice, a hint of cloves, powdered dry mustard), dried garlic, caramel color, dried onion, Potasium Sorbate, xanthum gum. - in that order.  No HFCS is listed.

I couldn't find the ingredient listing for the Canadian version.  You'll have to check your bottle.  

All I know is that I like A1 sauce.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Chief. I try to avoid Potasium Sorbate and xanthum gum.

It used to be all food.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> I haven't used A1 sauce in a long time. Does it have HFCS (glucose-fructose is what it's called in Canada) in it nowadays? One of the things I used to like about it was that all the ingredients were real food.



The orig. A-1 I have in my fridge does not have HFCS in it.


----------



## no mayonnaise

A1 goes great on a burger with blue cheese and onion rings/strips.
What about making an A1 compound butter and putting that on steak?  Just a thought.
Maybe a little odd but mixing it in with ketchup for french fries is good too.


----------



## jabbur

I put it in my meatloaf and then spread some on top of the meatloaf before baking instead of the ketchup that traditionally is used.  I've added it to just about any beef recipe but have not used it on chicken.  I think I'll have to try that!  We like A1 here.


----------



## luckytrim

Just go here............ plenty of ideas !
just type A1 in the search engine.....

A.1.® Steaksauce | Kraft Foods


My favorite from this source;
Shrimp a la Diabla

 INGREDIENTS
 1 can (8 oz.) tomato sauce
 7 arbol chiles,  stemmed
 2 Tbsp. A.1. Original Steak  Sauce
 2 Tbsp. oil,  divided
 10 cloves garlic,  minced
 1 large onion,  chopped
 2 lb. uncooked deveined peeled  large shrimp
 4 cups hot cooked  rice
 2 green onions,  chopped
 1/2 cup BREAKSTONE'S or KNUDSEN Sour  Cream


 INSTRUCTIONS
Blend first 3 ingredients in blender until smooth.  

Heat 1 Tbsp. oil in large skillet on medium heat. Add garlic and onions;  cook 5 min. or until tender. Remove from skillet. Heat remaining oil in skillet  on medium-high heat. Add shrimp, in 2 batches; cook and stir 3 min. or until  pink. Remove from skillet; cover to keep warm. Return garlic, onions and shrimp  to skillet; stir in sauce mixture. Bring to boil; simmer on low heat 3 min. or  until heated through.

Spoon over rice; serve topped with onions and sour  cream.

Special Extra
Add more arbol chiles if you want to  make the sauce spicier.

Serving Suggestion
Omit rice and serve as an  appetizer. Make 16 appetizer servings.


----------



## GotGarlic

We like to have some alongside a good steak, too. Had it last night, in fact 

I also like it on a burger with bacon and cheddar.


----------

